# I want it !



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

So what do people want as their next reptile  

I know everyone will say GTP's of Albino's but i want to know what else people want.


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

a bhp


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like some more Black and Gold Jungles because you can never have enough Jungles  

Jungles Rock :!:


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

I want that Black and White jungle that indicus has on his avatar. That is simply stunning.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

BHP's are great 

and those white jungles are something special


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 14, 2006)

hypo bredli


----------



## cam (Aug 14, 2006)

some geckos


----------



## wil (Aug 14, 2006)

I am in the process of looking for a pair of childrens, other people with posts "wanted to buy" dont seem to be having much luck though.These will will my first mature snakes
thanks wil


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 14, 2006)

i really really want more than anything some nice black and white Julattan Jungles (i think thats the ones)

more than a GTP or anything else


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Aug 14, 2006)

Another Diamond, my guy or girl is awesome, when it's a bit older I'll get it sexed and get the opposite for obvious reasons....


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

but what type of geckos cam


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 14, 2006)

Another coastal, bhp, or bredli.


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 14, 2006)

or a woma


----------



## wil (Aug 14, 2006)

Rough -scaled wouldnt be bad either


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

I am surprized that no one has said they want a pair of boyd forest dragons 

i know after any type of jungle they are next  they are so pretty especially the males 



oh and a rough scale would be nice  Wil


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Rough Scaled Pythons


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah rough scaled pythons would be good also


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

Come on someone must want some lizards 

those kimberely rock monitors are good


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 14, 2006)

a black and white jungle like indicuses but with zoboesque stripes
or a black bluetongue


----------



## congo_python (Aug 14, 2006)

Black and whtie jungles, Albino olives, Hypo bredli's, Albino darwins, WA stimmies, Skeleton woma's,RCP's, Female NT bhp, and a good printer LOL.

Congo


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 14, 2006)

lace monitor


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 14, 2006)

or a rough knob tailed geko


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

ssnakeman what are zoboesque stripes :?:

and 

congo man what are skeleton woma's :?:


----------



## wil (Aug 14, 2006)

perenties are also awesome and grow huge


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 14, 2006)

Varanus glauerti


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like a nice yearling Jungle Python


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

good on you dynea 

Jungles Rock


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

oh yeah and i want one of those pretty little geckos pugsly always has photos of


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 14, 2006)

Bokadam.. (Cerebrus australis).. Any nice colubrids.. Looking for a nice pair of hypo bredli too..


----------



## Magpie (Aug 14, 2006)

Varanus prasinus


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

Are bockadams in captivity i have never heard of anyone having them 

they would make an interesting pet


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 14, 2006)

congo_python said:


> Skeleton woma's,RCP's, Congo



Whats a skeleton woma? Never heard of a RCP.


----------



## raptor (Aug 14, 2006)

A pair of mangrove monitors


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

RCP's are rough scaled pythons


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 14, 2006)

Egernia kintorei ,Egernia rugosa


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

SOmething BiiiiiiiiiiiG !!!!!!


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

Egernia kintorei i have never heard of them what are they 

and 

scrub pythons are big


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 14, 2006)

> ssnakeman what are zoboesque stripes


a reference to the striped coastals zobo has.
i reckon the solid blacks and whites of indicus's line in full lateral stripes would look awesome


----------



## jessop (Aug 14, 2006)

BHP or a Woma, but i wouldn't mind a female DP for my male...


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

indeed it would ssnakeman


----------



## jimbo (Aug 14, 2006)

pair of high yellow/green diamonds and some geckos nearly any kind; strophs, diplos, oedura, nephrurus etc


----------



## Varanus1 (Aug 14, 2006)

More lacies, more womas (as many as I can afford  ), ivory bhps, black and white jungles, mangrove monitors, perenties (I wish we could keep them in melb!).

I too am very, VERY interested in these skeleton womas. What are they?

Regards,
Trent


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2006)

Diamond, Bearded Dragon, and Nephrurus Levis Gecko Definatly all on my list!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 14, 2006)

Lost_in_the_Jungle said:


> Egernia kintorei i have never heard of them what are they
> 
> really cool skinks, look them up


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 14, 2006)

Lost_in_the_Jungle said:


> Are bockadams in captivity i have never heard of anyone having them
> 
> they would make an interesting pet


 No, not available to the average herper, but I do know of someone who keeps them.. And they wont hear the end of my whining, until I get at least one!!


----------



## Elfling (Aug 14, 2006)

I want a nice orange bredli, a blue phase Green Tree Snake (colubrid) or a black and gold jungle. However I'll probably end up getting another childreni or stimmie.


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 14, 2006)

A pair of Pike1's athertons!


----------



## Robbo (Aug 14, 2006)

i wouldnt mind a night tiger


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

I want a darwin... Oh yeah im getting one friday


----------



## hornet (Aug 14, 2006)

i'd love a pair of kimberly rock monitors, but more realisticly i would say any sort of earless dragon or ctenophorus sp


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

those earless dragons are mad 

shame you never see them for sale :lol:


----------



## hornet (Aug 14, 2006)

geckodan used to have come and i know someone who should have some for sale at the end of the year so i should have some then


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Aug 14, 2006)

more varanus sp . more geckos of all kinds more colubrids and some egernia skinks 

yes bockadams are in captivity 

nathan


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

lucky you  

i wouldnt mind getting my hands on a pair of them

i did not know bockadams were in captivity but it is good to know they are


----------



## Australis (Aug 14, 2006)

BlindSnake said:


> Lost_in_the_Jungle said:
> 
> 
> > Are bockadams in captivity i have never heard of anyone having them
> ...




I would have thought the average herper would have no dramas obtaining them from wild caught collectors in NT.


Matt


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Aug 14, 2006)

We are arguing between Olives and Jungles atm. :? 

Hmmm, might just have to get both! much easier


----------



## stencorp69 (Aug 14, 2006)

woma, but more likely ($ wise) Olive


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 14, 2006)

i love the olive that some of the olives get  

like southern cross reptiles olives


----------



## elapid68 (Aug 14, 2006)

What, no one wants elapids
Alice Springs form Mulga, Spotted Mulga, Golden Crowned Snake also 
Bockadams and Arafura File snakes



Lost_in_the_Jungle said:


> Are bockadams in captivity i have never heard of anyone having them
> 
> they would make an interesting pet


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2006)

I would love a V. prasinus... But are they even legal in Australia?


----------



## Reptilia (Aug 14, 2006)

w.a frilly, boyds forest dragon (although cant keep it) or a mangrove monitor.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2006)

Lost_in_the_Jungle said:


> Are bockadams in captivity i have never heard of anyone having them
> 
> they would make an interesting pet



SnakesNT used to sell them when they were about. Not that i had anything personally to do with them at the time, but they were there.

My next snake, if it were up to me, would be a BTS, preferably a night tiger. Ulitmately, my choice would be...ummm........I don't waste my time daydreaming! :lol: :wink:


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

> What, no one wants elapids


 i forgot about all my venomous sorta snakes i want a speckled brown snake, a western brown snake, an adder, a rbb, a malle black headed snake and a broad headed snake.  

oh and i really want a bandy bandy :!: :!: 
kinda sounds like my letter to santa :wink: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh! I was one of a few "foolish" few to freehandle a speckled brown whilst at Roy Pails' place - Stunning animal! Absolutely stunning! Such a highly alert creature also!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 15, 2006)

more amyae, 10 more will do me for this year.


----------



## FAY (Aug 15, 2006)

I have everything that I want! hehe I don't have expensive tastes!!


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd like some Nephrurus wheeleri and N. sheai.
I'd also have to agree with Pike1 on then Egernia kintorei

Daniel


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 15, 2006)

Elapid68 - Are they Bockadams in the pic or file snakes?


----------



## JEZ (Aug 15, 2006)

Where do I start....

The next on the list is a pair of Daimonds, then a coastal, then a hypo Bredli, then a BHP... that'll do for awhile....definately getting a GTP down the track one day.


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 15, 2006)

My wish list,

Stripe Tailed Pygmy Monitor
Short Tailed Pygmy Monitor
South Western Python (Requires Missus approval...so mayby when hell freezes over)


----------



## NinaPeas (Aug 15, 2006)

For me it's a tie between gex, ackies and a BHP


----------



## kabuto (Aug 15, 2006)

I just want a sugar mummy to pay for my habit :? or maybe Herpatolics Anonymous: Yes i am a Herpotolic! Next time round i want to come back as a rich kid :idea: and then i can get all the herps i need. :wink:


----------



## tempest (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey, I've got an oenpelli, what more do I need? :lol: :shock: :lol: 

Hmmm, seriously though, I'd love another diamond... or ten! A bredli, a hypo bredli, some EWDs and beardies (not sure what type)... that's it for now, I already need a bigger house and more money so I'm trying to stop wishing right about there for now!!


----------



## cris (Aug 15, 2006)

I want a venomoid, pied collets x red belly black snake :wink: :lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 15, 2006)

MattQld83 said:


> BlindSnake said:
> 
> 
> > Lost_in_the_Jungle said:
> ...


 Yes, the person I know is in the NT.. but they are not readily available. If you know where I can get one NOW I would be eternally grateful..


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 15, 2006)

hmm... next on my list is a water, diamond and bhps. but my wish list ! well.... :lol:


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 15, 2006)

I want more jungles and more jungles and i know i have said it several times but who could ever have enough jungles 

Jungles Rock 

but i also want a pair of boyds 

and 

possilbly a ingrams brown snake


----------



## elapid68 (Aug 15, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Elapid68 - Are they Bockadams in the pic or file snakes?



I thought the title of the photo "bockadam.jpg" kind of gave it away :wink:


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 15, 2006)

well im getting some BHPs this weekend! I cant wait. But next i think i would like to get a stripped costal!


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 15, 2006)

Elapid68- Are those yours?? If not, any chance you could you tell me who's they are.. I'v been after a pair.. or even one, for ages.. Ooooo they look so beautieful swimming in their lil tank!! 

PS. I would keep elapids if I could, but parks and wildlife dont like to licence legally blind girls for vens.. Have to wait till my boy does the `Living with Wildlife' course (Geoff Coombs)


----------



## elapid68 (Aug 15, 2006)

No, not mine,PM on it's way.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanx heaps!


----------



## SamMamba (Aug 15, 2006)

a black mamba


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 15, 2006)

Water Pythons and Murray Darling Carpets(the most faded and drab specimens i can find).


----------



## chickenman (Aug 15, 2006)

bhp, gtp, forest dragon, lace monitor, olive python. one of those will do lol


----------



## Beechy (Aug 15, 2006)

male darwin and Murry Darling for my Girls


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

i want a 14ft oerenpelli.....I'm looking into hooking up with a mid-eastern tribe as we speak


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

dont roll your eyes it had to be said


----------



## dynea (Aug 15, 2006)

Alienpunk i was going to say that...Great minds


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 15, 2006)

in order:

Blue Phase Green Tree Snake
Stimsons Python
Black Headed Python - Although the missus hates these 
WA Ackies
Lace Monitor


----------



## MannyM (Aug 16, 2006)

For me, you guys and gals have warmed me to Womas, so i'd like a Topaz Woma next. Then maybe a Blue Phase GTS, and if I had time some monitors (maybe storrs).


----------



## kabuto (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought i had enough bhp's,so i cold concentrate on other pythons ,however after reading neils article in Monitor im going to have to buy more and more bhp's to get compatability to breed.woh is me :roll:


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 17, 2006)

A couple of black and white jungles and a pair of scrubbies sound good


----------



## indicus (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a few Egernia depressa.....arrr come on; dont want much....
Cute little red spikey buggers....simply awesome :cry:


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah a few red and a couple of the straw coloured ones too


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am stoked with my collection already............. but some more bws and a bumble bee look a like..... and black headed wellsi.... thats all i want

nick


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 17, 2006)

Will you be selling any Darwin Ghosts this year Nick?


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah mate , orders are all gone though
nick


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 17, 2006)

D'oh!


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

BUT.........

we are after a few sp. that we would swap for-

nick


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 17, 2006)

Species that i don't have..


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 17, 2006)

black and white julatten jungles [ only julatten] 
blackheaded wellsi


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 17, 2006)

Told ya.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Aug 17, 2006)

ok i too want egernia depressa and egernia rugosa  gota love yakkas and also some egernia modesta the pink flush form and some king skinks 


varanus semiremex , baritji , eremius , scalaris , spenceri , tristis tristis , primordius , panoptes , kingorum , pilbarensis , doreanus , finiski  last two expecially oh and indicus . 

and then the elapids i want  

a . pyrrhus , a wellsi , p . colleti , p. butleri , p . australis , p . weigeli , p. guttatus , d . psamophis , o . scutellatus , o . microlepidotus , o . scuttellatus papuanus , and most of all hoplocephalus stephensii , holplocephalus bungaroides , holpocephalus bitorquatus


----------



## shelby (Aug 19, 2006)

i want an ultimat blue!


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 19, 2006)

very soon i can aply for my class two reptile keepers license. I plan on getting some scrub pythons.


----------



## Lucas (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got my eye on a Hypo Coastal at the moment, but most probalby get another diamond. My partner wants me to get B&amp;G Jungles too, so I can't complain.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Olive python, may this post act as a *WANTED* thread.


----------



## bulldogwoma (Aug 19, 2006)

if i can get a pair of rough scales for $500 id buy some.thats all there worth.there a bloody carpet snake !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 19, 2006)

REally???????????
i would love some ,
I was almost going to get the single male that came up for sale for $8000 but decided i would only then want a pair so i have to wait.

I wouldnt pay more than $8000 a pair now.

nick


----------

